# Official Loomis brotherhood thread?



## yellowv (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys as we have seen lately the Loomis is quickly becoming one of the most popular 7 string guitars around these parts. Hell it seems someone is getting one daily and we all love em. I figured since I was one of the first to get one around here I would organize a small cult if you will "The Loomis Brotherhood". Just post up if you want to join (a pic would be good as well)and I will add you to the list and the Brotherhood.  I will have the list in this post and update it as we go. How many Loomis' do we have out there?
Maybe if there is good response we can get this stickied.
Mine






THE LOOMIS BROTHERHOOD 
1)yellowv 
2)B Lopez
3)Joomis
4)Codyyy
5)kmanick
6)adamgiroux
7)mjgg6
8)HaGGuS
9)Lankles
10)usagi
11)SevenDeadly
12)chaztrip
13)ohio eric
14)DarkSaga
15)crowbarfan77
16)Plaschkes
17)blackout
18)tnvol
19)tie my rope
20)EvolDerek
21)Emperoff
21)Aberak
22)Metal Ken


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got one


----------



## Joomis (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got one too, but sorry I have no pics of taken yet!!!!


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 9, 2008)

maybe you could request chris make a usergroup for this


----------



## kmanick (Mar 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> I've got one


 

You've got a smoking one
That one has special "mojo"


----------



## adamgiroux (Mar 9, 2008)

i have one, but my camera sucks so no pic


----------



## mjgg6 (Mar 9, 2008)

I´ve got one too.
Pics tomorrow :d


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> maybe you could request chris make a usergroup for this



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 9, 2008)

my beastie... 
with blackouts


----------



## yellowv (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool guys, keep em comin.


----------



## Lankles (Mar 9, 2008)

I am in the team!






This is an old photo, mine has blackouts now.


----------



## usagi (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in! I see some people have Black Outs. How do they like them?


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 9, 2008)

blackouts FTW


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 9, 2008)

Plaschkes and I were the first. I got mine on 6-21-07


----------



## yellowv (Mar 9, 2008)

I think eelblack had one of the first too but he sold his. I think I got mine in Aug. 07. Does Plaschkes still have his so I can add him?


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 9, 2008)

ohhh ohhh Me too Me too!!!


----------



## Lankles (Mar 10, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> blackouts FTW



FTMFW


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 10, 2008)

this was an awesome idea. Before I liked Nevermore, after owning this guitar now I want Jeff to give me a reach around.

Enter now, the Loomis brotherhood and forsake all others before our name. The blood of our god will flow over us like instruments of devastation and hope. Black and red, pale white soul, bend your tensions towards the oncoming wind and remit your grace unto us. May our hands be steady, my our voice be pure. Hail Jeff Loomis, Hail!


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 10, 2008)

SevenDeadly said:


> this was an awesome idea. Before I liked Nevermore, after owning this guitar now I want Jeff to give me a reach around.!


----------



## Variant (Mar 10, 2008)

Man, I wish I had a need for a seven... and liked Schcters for that matter cuz the Loomis is pure sex.


----------



## DarkSaga (Mar 10, 2008)

Sign me up for the BrotherHood.......






Plus I got to see and meet the man himself at NAMM this year!


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 10, 2008)

he doesnt have his goofy smile in this one, weird


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 10, 2008)

Everyones' Loomis is so different from one another. I like it


----------



## yellowv (Mar 10, 2008)

DarkSaga said:


> Sign me up for the BrotherHood.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool pics. great addition to the thread.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 10, 2008)

DarkSaga said:


> Sign me up for the BrotherHood.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You work at Keith Hollands, yeah?


----------



## crowbarfan77 (Mar 10, 2008)

A few closeups with a shot of the family at the end.http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6781&stc=1&d=1205198169
loomis pics 004.jpghttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6782&stc=1&d=1205198262
loomis pics 003.jpghttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6783&stc=1&d=1205198351
loomis pics 002.jpghttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6784&stc=1&d=1205198455
loomis pics 001.jpg


----------



## Aberak (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate all of you, mine still hasn't come in yet.


----------



## DarkSaga (Mar 11, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> You work at Keith Hollands, yeah?



Hey......... Bobby with the purple 7 string BC Warlock right?Yeah I remember you coming into the shop.

Hows it going? You never called so we could jam Now we can get together and both of us can jam out with our Loomis guitars and in a month my Carvin 727 will be done too...... We are like twins or just have really good taste in guitars!


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Cool pics. great addition to the thread.



sorry for going off subject a tad but what the fook is that gutiar next to jeff's head, the black one with the reverse headstock, ive got a chubby for that + the loomises on this thread after i get a custom model made the loomis FR is well on my hit list


----------



## Plaschkes (Mar 11, 2008)

Can I play with you guys too???


----------



## yellowv (Mar 11, 2008)

Plaschkes said:


> Can I play with you guys too???



I guess so. Did you ask your mom if it was okay?


----------



## blackout (Mar 12, 2008)

Add me to the list


----------



## tnvol (Mar 12, 2008)

I got one the other day. A string through. Killer guitar. It's my first 7 string and I like it.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 12, 2008)

tnvol said:


> I got one the other day. A string through. Killer guitar. It's my first 7 string and I like it.



we demmand pics of the new score!!!


----------



## tnvol (Mar 12, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> we demmand pics of the new score!!!


 
I'll take some tonight. You guys know what they look like though. lol
I'm really impressed with this guitar. Schecter does a killer job in that price range. The frets are flawless. Everything is perfect. I'm enjoying it a lot. The neck is like a freaking cannon, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 12, 2008)

Plaschkes said:


> Can I play with you guys too???



OMFG.. the access on the JP7 slays! 

mah loomish. 






*yes, tie my rope has a REALLY shitty camera


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2008)

Plaschkes said:


> Can I play with you guys too???



That's a pretty amazing guitar collection.


----------



## Plaschkes (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, dudes. 



yellowv said:


> I guess so. Did you ask your mom if it was okay?



She said I can stay out 'till dinner.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 12, 2008)

where in Israel are you plaschkes?


----------



## Plaschkes (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm located in the center, close to Tel-Aviv.

Why?


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Mar 12, 2008)

come early may, I should (hopefully) be a part of this thread 

darksaga, love that pic!


----------



## EvolDerek (Mar 12, 2008)

heres is my Loomis TOM it is great. my first 7 too


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 12, 2008)

Plaschkes said:


> Why?



I'm a journalist and have made 2 trips to Tel-Aviv


----------



## yellowv (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool guys the "Brotherhood" is now 20 strong.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 14, 2008)

Can I join? 

SCHECTER JEFF LOOMIS C-7FR 7 STRING GUITAR FLOYD ROSE en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 14-mar-08 17:29:20 H.Esp)

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 14, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Can I join?
> 
> SCHECTER JEFF LOOMIS C-7FR 7 STRING GUITAR FLOYD ROSE en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 14-mar-08 17:29:20 H.Esp)
> 
> Can't wait to get it!



Yes you can.


----------



## Lankles (Mar 15, 2008)

Pics with blackouts now. Woo me!


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 15, 2008)

i see have have the w.m.d upgrade... 

 xxxxxelllent


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 15, 2008)

So is it mandatory that if you live in Australia and you have a Loomis it must have blackouts in it?

Lankles.... what is wrong with you volume knob? Looks like its been banged on? or is it just the PIC? and nice guitar btw!!!


----------



## Aberak (Mar 15, 2008)

sign me up!!!!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2008)

Your in man.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

Did anyone pm chris about making this a user group?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2008)

Wheres my name on this motherfuckin list?


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Wheres my name on this motherfuckin list?



You gotta post to get added. So now you are.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Did anyone pm chris about making this a user group?



No I forgot. I will pm him.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell yes. \m/


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2008)

I just pm'ed Chris. Hopefully he will make a usergroup for the "Brotherhood".


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 15, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> So is it mandatory that if you live in Australia and you have a Loomis it must have blackouts in it?


HELL YESSSSSSS


----------



## Aberak (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya'll could've just PM'ed me:

Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Ya'll could've just PM'ed me:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood



Duh!!! Never mind Chris


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone should upload pics in the group. Unless only i can do that. Let me know if i need to do it


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 16, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 16, 2008)

Bekanor said:


> Me too!


 
I wanna see you straddling that guitar Beks


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 16, 2008)

Bigeeboo said:


> I wanna see you straddling that guitar Beks



I'm afraid that's out of the question Paul.


----------



## Lankles (Mar 16, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> So is it mandatory that if you live in Australia and you have a Loomis it must have blackouts in it?
> 
> Lankles.... what is wrong with you volume knob? Looks like its been banged on? or is it just the PIC? and nice guitar btw!!!




Mandatory! 

The chrome on the volume knob is a little bit worn, but the photo makes it look like the top is hacked off. It's just not so shiny there anymore.


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 16, 2008)

Bekanor said:


> I'm afraid that's out of the question Paul.


 
sekzee pics with that geet you will be taking




well it worth a try ...


----------



## xXSkilletXx (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey i just got mine in at the local guitar shop and have payed all but about $400 bucks on it. Once i pay the rest ill be able to take it home for some pics and i am recording with my band in may so ill link the recordings to you so that you can hear what i have done with it.


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 22, 2008)

xXSkilletXx said:


> Hey i just got mine in at the local guitar shop and have payed all but about $400 bucks on it. Once i pay the rest ill be able to take it home for some pics and i am recording with my band in may so ill link the recordings to you so that you can hear what i have done with it.




Cool Post some PICs and welcome to the board!!!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to the brotherhood. I have stopped updating this now that we have a usergroup. Guys get over there and add your name to the list. There are a lot more of us in this thread than on the usergroup.


Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood


----------



## xXSkilletXx (Mar 23, 2008)

hey sign me up for the brotherhood i have a picture of my receipt if you need the proof in pic form. if not ill get a pic this weekend.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 23, 2008)

xXSkilletXx said:


> hey sign me up for the brotherhood i have a picture of my receipt if you need the proof in pic form. if not ill get a pic this weekend.



Please read above post.


----------



## beepx22 (Apr 14, 2008)

toss me on the woodpile....


----------



## kmanick (Apr 14, 2008)

nice grain on yours Brian.
congrats!


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 14, 2008)

beepx22 said:


> toss me on the woodpile....



very nice


----------



## cyril v (Apr 14, 2008)

stupid question, but how do you tell if you're ordering the Loomis with the push/pull coil splitting, as opposed to the regular one? Or do they even have that for the 707's yet, I played a hellraiser a few days ago that had that so i just assumed it'd be on the newer models as well.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 14, 2008)

You can tell by the first two digits in the serial number when it was made 07 or 08, they don't have the push pull on either yet though.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 14, 2008)

beepx22 said:


> toss me on the woodpile....



Nice chunk of wood there!


----------



## DYin (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm getting a Schecter Hellraiser C-7, on which the Loomis is based. I can't get the Loomis here in The Netherlands, unless I import it.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 14, 2008)

I would definitely try, it's worth it. I've had both the Hellraiser and the Loomis and while they both are good guitars I've come to prefer the Loomis. They sound different enough to where you would want both though. The Hellraiser to me is more of a rhythm guitar and the Loomis is more of a lead guitar, plus the Loomis has awesome cleans despite the EMGs. The woods make a huge difference.

I guess it really depends on what style of music you want to play.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 14, 2008)

beepx22 said:


> toss me on the woodpile....



Nicest grain I have seen yet. Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 14, 2008)

Also any guys who have posted here that have not joined the user group please clipck here : Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood that is the official site for "The Brotherhood" and we have had far more guys here than on the group.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 15, 2008)

this is what i want, maybe a little lighter?... how would one go about doing something like that to a loomis? I'm guessing the colored neck would end up being a problem. I like the red and all but i just wish there were some color options...

sorry beep for defacing your beautiful top...


----------



## SoulIncision (Apr 15, 2008)

That actually looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah that looks sweet as hell, could you do green as well? I've always wondered what green would look like.


----------



## Aled Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Yeah that looks sweet as hell, could you do green as well? I've always wondered what green would look like.



yeah and black, i always wanted to see one in black


----------



## cyril v (Apr 16, 2008)

gimme a few minutes to photoshop it...

actually, what kind of green, dark, flourescent?

I guess i'll try 'em all.

once again, sorry for photochopping this guitar, but it's a very clear shot and sweet looking top.









I think i still like the blue version, but i think it might be the red background make it pop a lot.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 16, 2008)

All those colors would be better with an Ebony board.

The green looks pretty good with maple though.


----------



## chaztrip (Apr 16, 2008)

Green looks Sweet!!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 16, 2008)

That green Loomis!!


----------



## cyril v (Apr 16, 2008)

are there any possible ways to do something like that without totally screwing up the guitar?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 17, 2008)

cyril v said:


> this is what i want, maybe a little lighter?... how would one go about doing something like that to a loomis? I'm guessing the colored neck would end up being a problem. I like the red and all but i just wish there were some color options...
> 
> sorry beep for defacing your beautiful top...



This one is amazing! Send it to Jeff Loomis and tell him to convince Schecter to make it


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 17, 2008)

That one needs ebony!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 17, 2008)

What string gauges is everyone using on their Loomis and what is it tuned to?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine still has the factory strings tuned to Drop A. I have a pack of EXL110-7 on standby, and a pack of DR's DCGL gave me. I need to check to see if I have the new ones that go to .059, and if so, put them on immediately.


----------



## Drage (Apr 18, 2008)

How thin/fast is the Loomis neck compared to something like the RG1527?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 18, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What string gauges is everyone using on their Loomis and what is it tuned to?


I plan on putting a 09-046+059 set on it. The 010s are too stiff for wide-bending to me 



Drage said:


> How thin/fast is the Loomis neck compared to something like the RG1527?


It's definitely thicker, but it's the most comfortably neck I've ever played, and the satin finish makes it smooooth.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 18, 2008)

Double post


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 18, 2008)

Drage said:


> How thin/fast is the Loomis neck compared to something like the RG1527?



I had no problems going from an RG7420 to the Loomis. The Rg7420 has the thinnest 7 string neck I have ever played, which might not tell you much.


----------



## Plaschkes (Apr 18, 2008)

I have mine 1/2 step down (The Loomis way) with 10-46+60. Kicks ass.


----------



## chaztrip (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I just switched to 9-54 I had 10-59 on it in standard and it was just a bit tight for me. I am loving the 9-54!!! I mean IMHO it sounds better to me then the 10's


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 18, 2008)

Elixir 68 with a set of heavy nanowebs 
reminds me of fence wire


----------



## BobUBastard (Apr 20, 2008)

I got mine the no Trem version last week. I played my first show with it last night. I am returning it tomorrow...............................for the one with the Trem I had to switch back and forth between my Dime-O-Flame for the songs I use the whammy bar on. That was a pain in the ass. Its time to retire my 6's. Count me in.


----------



## Drache713 (Apr 20, 2008)

tomorrow evening I should have my fixed bridge Loomis acquired and I will be part of the brotherhood!


----------



## chaztrip (Apr 20, 2008)

Drache713 said:


> tomorrow evening I should have my fixed bridge Loomis acquired and I will be part of the brotherhood!



only with Pics shall we accept you!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 20, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> Elixir 68 with a set of heavy nanowebs
> reminds me of fence wire




You play .012s on your Loomis? What are you tuned to?


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 20, 2008)

standard b tuning..
love it.. 
fence wire FTW


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 20, 2008)

You are truly a man my son. Forge on!


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Drache713 (Apr 22, 2008)

well you wanted it, you got it. Only one crappy picture but a picture nonetheless, I am now a part of the Loomis brotherhood! 







Also, I haven't seen this with any other guitar i've purchased in the past or on any of the other Loomis'....but mine doesnt seem to have the normal plastic nut, it actually looks like a GraphTech trem-nut?


----------



## Celiak (Apr 22, 2008)

They switched for the 2008 models.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2008)

Celiak said:


> They switched for the 2008 models.



There was no non-trem Loomis in 07. So all the non-trem Loomis' have a graph-tech nut.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2008)

Drache713 said:


> well you wanted it, you got it. Only one crappy picture but a picture nonetheless, I am now a part of the Loomis brotherhood!



No way. That bedspread disqualifies you from the Brotherhood.  J/K go join the usergroup if you haven't already.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 23, 2008)

yellowv said:


> There was no non-trem Loomis in 07. So all the non-trem Loomis' have a graph-tech nut.



Yeah, whoops...

I meant all the non-trem models of their guitars. Not all the Loomis models switched to those.

My bad.


----------



## wildchild (Jul 19, 2008)

My new loomis 7

Here are the pics

















Notice the way I dont have a black trem but a smoke chrome one

I see other people have black ones on their loomis models

why is mine different?


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 19, 2008)

I couldn't really tell if it's regular black or not. Did you buy it new? If your trem color matches the rest of the hardware, then Schecter may have changed it somehow, which is nice!!


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Jul 20, 2008)

My Loomis is strung up 10-68 in B standard. I have it with 10/13/17/26/36/50/68 and I love it. The B is real tight and sounds like a WMD


----------



## wildchild (Jul 20, 2008)

all the hardware matches which is nice as i noticed the older ones have smoke chrome tuners and volume but black OFR

I like it irregardless of the colour cos the vampyre red satin stands out much more and is fooking awesome


----------



## Heeboja (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm getting a non-trem Loomis too. Just ordered it infact. Pics laterz when it arrives. I'm gessing monday.


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Jul 21, 2008)

Give me 2 weeks.

This thread is killing my wallet.

UGH I HATE YOU GUYS


----------



## yellowv (Jul 21, 2008)

OFR's only come in black, chrome or gold as far as i know. I don't think they make a cosmo black unit. Weird.


----------



## wildchild (Jul 21, 2008)

yellowv said:


> OFR's only come in black, chrome or gold as far as i know. I don't think they make a cosmo black unit. Weird.



I thought about that too but the bridge is definitely OFR not a rip off

Anyone else have 2008 models?

I wonder what the story behind my one is?


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 30, 2008)

HAY GUYS

I'm looking at becoming a brother, but first I must know this.

How well does the Loomis do cleans and lighter distortion? I like playing Jazz and Blues so I don't always want the whole shred sound going


----------



## LoyK (Jul 30, 2008)

I ordered a Loomis FR at FunkyMunkyMusic some days ago I´m looking pretty much forward to it \m/\m/


----------



## Celiak (Jul 30, 2008)

The Hoff said:


> HAY GUYS
> 
> I'm looking at becoming a brother, but first I must know this.
> 
> How well does the Loomis do cleans and lighter distortion? I like playing Jazz and Blues so I don't always want the whole shred sound going



It does some really good cleans actually, I was surprised, however to me it sounds more tele like because with that snappy attack. I think it lends itself to country better than Jazz. Blues would work well though. You could take steps to darken it though by using thick strings, but it will always be fairly snappy.


----------



## wildchild (Jul 30, 2008)

LoyK said:


> I ordered a Loomis FR at FunkyMunkyMusic some days ago I´m looking pretty much forward to it \m/\m/



Nice dude

Could you post pics? I wanna see if it has a black or black chrome finish like miine

Thanks


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jul 30, 2008)

I am actually dying here. Living in the Damn UK my sole lifeline being Thomann.de and they have no stock aswell as no idea about when they'll get more... Damn America


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 30, 2008)

i've had mine as of may 28ish, anyways here come the pics


----------



## LoyK (Jul 31, 2008)

wildchild said:


> Nice dude
> 
> Could you post pics? I wanna see if it has a black or black chrome finish like miine
> 
> Thanks



Pics will follow as soon as possible


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had mine since, what, february? Thing amazes me every time i pick it up, still. \m/


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is my Loomis, I have swapped out the EMG's for Seymour Blackouts both are neck/alnico. The Neck p/u in the bridge is a bit more HiFi in sound when compared to the bridge version. I feel it is much more dynamic than the 707's and will keep this set up in this guitar. I also put in a EB/MM Petrucci style switch where the Vol used to be and put the Vol where the switch once was. It works much better for my style. Hopefully someone else has tried this as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a question for you guys, do your OFR's unscrew themselves when your playing?


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 10, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I have a question for you guys, do your OFR's unscrew themselves when your playing?


I've never had that problem.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess its just me then..


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

_Guitarzan_ said:


> Here is my Loomis, I have swapped out the EMG's for Seymour Blackouts both are neck/alnico. The Neck p/u in the bridge is a bit more HiFi in sound when compared to the bridge version. I feel it is much more dynamic than the 707's and will keep this set up in this guitar. I also put in a EB/MM Petrucci style switch where the Vol used to be and put the Vol where the switch once was. It works much better for my style. Hopefully someone else has tried this as well.



I really like the idea of moving the switch and volume knob around. I know a couple of guys had complaints that they hit the volume while picking. I wonder if there is enough wire to do that with out doing some rewiring. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2008)

How hard is it to switch the volume and pup switch knob?


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 10, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> How hard is it to switch the volume and pup switch knob?


Not hard at all. The only problem one might have is drilling the hole for the switch to 1/2". The present potientiometer hole is 1/4" and the switch hole is already at 1/2" so the use of a larger washer to support the Volume Pot is a must if you move it. I got my switch from DigiKey. Just search rocker switches and get an on-on-on SPDT switch. There's plenty of wire in the back cavity. Undo the zip ties to move things about. For those wondering EMG and Seymour uses the exact same Pots for the Blackouts and 707's.


----------



## Celiak (Aug 10, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I have a question for you guys, do your OFR's unscrew themselves when your playing?



Wrap plumbers tape around the threads where it screws in. That should fix the problem. It did with mine.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Wrap plumbers tape around the threads where it screws in. That should fix the problem. It did with mine.



Teflon tape works well, but I had an idea that you just get a small rubber o-ring and put it on over the threads and then tighten the collar down. That should work very well. I haven't tried it though as it really doesn't bother me on any of my 3 floyded guitars.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

_Guitarzan_ said:


> Not hard at all. The only problem one might have is drilling the hole for the switch to 1/2". The present potientiometer hole is 1/4" and the switch hole is already at 1/2" so the use of a larger washer to support the Volume Pot is a must if you move it. I got my switch from DigiKey. Just search rocker switches and get an on-on-on SPDT switch. There's plenty of wire in the back cavity. Undo the zip ties to move things about. For those wondering EMG and Seymour uses the exact same Pots for the Blackouts and 707's.



I figured the holes weren't the same size. While I love the idea I don't think I could bear drilling on the Loomis. Although if you go from the top down and put a nice thick peice of tape over the hole before drilling there is very little chance of hurting anything.


----------



## Edroz (Aug 10, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Teflon tape works well, but I had an idea that you just get a small rubber o-ring and put it on over the threads and then tighten the collar down. That should work very well.




or you could just buy a whole new OFR trem arm assembly... 

they're very cheap to replace and you don't have to keep driving yourself nuts trying to find ways to keep the bar in place where you want it .

Tremolo Arm for Floyd Rose Locking Tremolo at Stewart-MacDonald


----------



## yellowv (Aug 10, 2008)

Edroz said:


> or you could just buy a whole new OFR trem arm assembly...
> 
> they're very cheap to replace and you don't have to keep driving yourself nuts trying to find ways to keep the bar in place where you want it .
> 
> Tremolo Arm for Floyd Rose Locking Tremolo at Stewart-MacDonald



Mine are all fine, but an o-ring cost like 5 cents. Definately cheaper than a whole new trem arm assembly.


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I figured the holes weren't the same size. While I love the idea I don't think I could bear drilling on the Loomis. Although if you go from the top down and put a nice thick piece of tape over the hole before drilling there is very little chance of hurting anything.




Instead of drilling you could use a reamer very slowly and check the diameter every five turns or so.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2008)

If i used the plumbers tape idea would i still be able to unscrew the arm if i wanted?


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> If i used the plumbers tape idea would i still be able to unscrew the arm if i wanted?



Yeah. Plumbers tape doesn't even actually stick it is just a very thin white tape made with teflon that prevents pipe joint leaks by sealing into the threads. It peels right off. You could also screw the arm off easily with an o-ring. Both are very cheap and very easily reversible solutions.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Roll of tape.









Cut off a small piece and wrap around threads as such. I did it a little sloppy just to be quick.




Bar installed. You can't see the tape at all if you wrap it neat.




The tape will come off mostly if you remove the bar. That is why I like the 0-ring as it is easily removable but it doesn't come off every time you take the bar off.




Just easily pull the rest off and it's like it was never there.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2008)

Yellow, your the fuckin man, thanks for that, im going to hunt down all your posts and postive rep them with "your the man" from now on


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yellow, your the fuckin man, thanks for that, im going to hunt down all your posts and postive rep them with "your the man" from now on



LOL!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> LOL!!!



I wasnt joking 


Seriously, you took pictures, therfore your help deserves thanks x10


----------



## yellowv (Aug 11, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I wasnt joking
> 
> 
> Seriously, you took pictures, therfore your help deserves thanks x10



Hell this is my thread. The least i can do is be helpful in it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Hell this is my thread. The least i can do is be helpful in it.



Yeah but that was cross the line helpful


----------



## ToneCrafter (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm waiting impatiently for my Loomis to get here. I was quoted a two week back order, but of course the two weeks have come and gone......still no guitar yet! I can't wait to get it though!


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just wanted to say, that the Loomis was definitely made be be played on stage. The finish and wood grain really pops under stage lights


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

I approve of your poster in the back, the loomis is cool too.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a calender.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

Still gets approval 

Does anyone find their neck on the loomis reminds them of mcdonalds?


----------



## yellowv (Aug 12, 2008)

Changed the knob from Cosmo to black. I like it. Like the blackest, black night


----------



## yellowv (Aug 12, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Still gets approval
> 
> Does anyone find their neck on the loomis reminds them of mcdonalds?



How so? Because it's delicious


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

yellowv said:


> How so? Because it's delicious



the hyper yellowness. And yellow, thats a nice leather chair


----------



## yellowv (Aug 12, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> the hyper yellowness. And yellow, thats a nice leather chair



Oh yeah it's pimp. Complete with the big ass rip right in the front of it


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm coming guys. Just bought mine on Ebay for 899$ the FR model too.

I called my local guitar store and they had to order one in, it was 1200$ CND and a 4 MONTH WAIT. So Ebay it had to be. I'll post pics when I get it.

Cheers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

70Seven said:


> I'm coming guys. Just bought mine on Ebay for 899$ the FR model too.
> 
> I called my local guitar store and they had to order one in, it was 1200$ CND and a 4 MONTH WAIT. So Ebay it had to be. I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> Cheers.



nice to hear that, i got mine for a little less than 1200 via local guitar store, they also ordered it online, did you get the FR model or the non FR?


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 13, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> nice to hear that, i got mine for a little less than 1200 via local guitar store, they also ordered it online, did you get the FR model or the non FR?



Got the FR, I loves the floyd.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Got the FR, I loves the floyd.



Yeah i still cant figure out what to do with mine.


----------



## Cryptic1911 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine should be here within an hour.. out for delivery!

got it for $775 shipped with the case, and its fuckin mint

damn, this thing plays pretty well. I like it!


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 16, 2008)

Cryptic1911 said:


> Mine should be here within an hour.. out for delivery!
> 
> got it for $775 shipped with the case, and its fuckin mint
> 
> damn, this thing plays pretty well. I like it!



You betcha they play pretty well!


----------



## ToneCrafter (Aug 18, 2008)

70Seven said:


> I'm coming guys. Just bought mine on Ebay for 899$ the FR model too.
> 
> I called my local guitar store and they had to order one in, it was 1200$ CND and a 4 MONTH WAIT. So Ebay it had to be. I'll post pics when I get it.
> 
> Cheers.



4 month wait? Where do you live? You have me freaking now, mate. lol Mine is currently on back order, but expected by the end of the month. Or so I'm told.....


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 18, 2008)

ToneCrafter said:


> 4 month wait? Where do you live? You have me freaking now, mate. lol Mine is currently on back order, but expected by the end of the month. Or so I'm told.....



I'm in Ottawa Canada, I went to Steves Music, biggest guitar store around. They had to order one in. All I know is Steves Music is not a 7-String friendly guitar store. No clue why it would take 4 months, are they ordering it from Korea directly? Anyway like I said I got mine on Ebay (new) for much cheaper and hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## ToneCrafter (Aug 18, 2008)

70Seven said:


> I'm in Ottawa Canada, I went to Steves Music, biggest guitar store around. They had to order one in. All I know is Steves Music is not a 7-String friendly guitar store. No clue why it would take 4 months, are they ordering it from Korea directly? Anyway like I said I got mine on Ebay (new) for much cheaper and hopefully it will be here by the end of the week.




Glad you snagged one on ebay. Hopefully I don't have to wait 4 months. If that comes about, I'll just cancel the order and go with something else. I won't wait that long. lol


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Aug 22, 2008)

More pics folks!


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 22, 2008)

_Guitarzan_ said:


> More pics folks!



Mines here on Thursday, that what the UPS tracking says, pics coming from me.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 22, 2008)

Have all the Loomis owners signed up to the official usergroup? It has been slw lately.

Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got mine today at noon. Been playing it ever since. Open the box, plug it in, change strings/clean it up, and play for another 6 hours.

This thing is amazing!!! I knew I would like it but I never imagined it would be this good. That neck is friggin HUGE, I had a RG7321 and played a RG1527 and the Loomis neck is WAY wider. I also love the 26.5 scale, makes the low B sound much better, I would have never known. And I always played guitars with 3 spring in the back, this one has 4 and I love the extra tension, my rythym are mich tighter with this guitar. 

I'm blown away by thins thing. Its been a while since I felt like this for a guitar. Its my first non Ibanez in 15 years and I could not be happier with this.

Potos coming one day soon, I'm just on a break cuz my fingers hurt to much from playing.


----------



## zombietime (Aug 27, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Just got mine today at noon. Been playing it ever since. Open the box, plug it in, change strings/clean it up, and play for another 6 hours.
> 
> This thing is amazing!!! I knew I would like it but I never imagined it would be this good. That neck is friggin HUGE, I had a RG7321 and played a RG1527 and the Loomis neck is WAY wider. I also love the 26.5 scale, makes the low B sound much better, I would have never known. And I always played guitars with 3 spring in the back, this one has 4 and I love the extra tension, my rythym are mich tighter with this guitar.
> 
> ...



Would you say the floyd rose version is the one to get? I have a Hamer with an original floyd so I was thinking of getting the non-trem loomis. I can't make up my mind though because a trem is nice to have at times and I can always get a tremel-no.


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 28, 2008)

zombietime said:


> Would you say the floyd rose version is the one to get? I have a Hamer with an original floyd so I was thinking of getting the non-trem loomis. I can't make up my mind though because a trem is nice to have at times and I can always get a tremel-no.



Yeah I would say the trem version is the one to get. Its up to you really, I always buy guitars with a trem. If you understand how the trem works you can pretty much do everything with it that the non-trem can. Often enough trem guitars suffer with less sustain, like my Ibanez. But not this 0ne, the Ash body and I should say HEAVY ash body really sustains well. This guitar is heavy, like Les Pauls heavy. The sustain on this doubles the sustain on my Ibanez, I'm sure the EGM's help too. As for tension, I know fixed bridge or string thru guitar are usually tighter on the strings and have better attack. But again if you understand the trem its easy to replicate, just add a spring or two if you need and re-adjust the trem. This guitar comes stock with 4 spring so its prety tight but feels great that way.

So unless you prefer non trems/string thru, I would say the FR version is the one to get(a bit more expensive also).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 28, 2008)

zombietime said:


> Would you say the floyd rose version is the one to get? I have a Hamer with an original floyd so I was thinking of getting the non-trem loomis. I can't make up my mind though because a trem is nice to have at times and I can always get a tremel-no.



Honestly, i regret getting the trem because i have almost no use for it.  But i'll probably start using it once i actually get to doing the whole teflon tape thing yellow suggested.


----------



## zombietime (Aug 28, 2008)

I think if I go for the loomis i'll get the trem version. I've been using a floyd equipped guitar for many years now and I know my way around them. A non-trem guitar would be a change for me though. Floyds just look cool as well. Still a tough decision.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 28, 2008)

It all comes down to do you want something different.

Also keep in mind the switch between a floyd and a tom is a pretty big switch. I remember the first time I went from strat type trem to tom It took a little adjusting. Then going from tom to floyd was an adjustment. 

But then again I have absolutely no problem using just about anything. I guess it was cause when I made those changes I had only been playing guitar for about 6 months.


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Aug 29, 2008)

i can't beleive i didn't come across this sooner! i dont have pics but i have shit loads of videos  good to see this guitar is selling so well. it really is the best 7 string I've tried. it may be overkill now but i figured i would post this again. YouTube - Miles of Machines (Jeff Loomis Cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## yellowv (Aug 29, 2008)

J0NNYBRAV0 said:


> i can't beleive i didn't come across this sooner! i dont have pics but i have shit loads of videos  good to see this guitar is selling so well. it really is the best 7 string I've tried. it may be overkill now but i figured i would post this again. YouTube - Miles of Machines (Jeff Loomis Cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Pics or it didn't happen. J/K man the videos are more than enough. Wecome to the club. Did you join the usergroup? 

Sevenstring.org - Loomis Brotherhood


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 29, 2008)

J0NNYBRAV0 said:


> i can't beleive i didn't come across this sooner! i dont have pics but i have shit loads of videos  good to see this guitar is selling so well. it really is the best 7 string I've tried. it may be overkill now but i figured i would post this again. YouTube - Miles of Machines (Jeff Loomis Cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)




Holy shit!!! Your the guys whos video i watched on youtube that made me buy my loomis.  


For real though, thats hella trip


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 30, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Holy shit!!! Your the guys whos video i watched on youtube that made me buy my loomis.
> 
> 
> For real though, thats hella trip





Haha same here. I had my eye on the guitar so I youtube'd it to find reviews and there was a video of JonnyBravo saying when he bought his there was no review anywhere so he made a video review to help others, guess what Jonny, it worked haha. 

Awesome job on the covers.


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Aug 30, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Holy shit!!! Your the guys whos video i watched on youtube that made me buy my loomis.
> 
> 
> For real though, thats hella trip



haha cool. ive been getting that alot lately. im glad it helped people make up their minds. loomis forever!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 31, 2008)

J0NNYBRAV0 said:


> haha cool. ive been getting that alot lately. im glad it helped people make up their minds. loomis forever!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Neal (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## ToneCrafter (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I'm being told my Loomis will be in by no later than this coming Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## zombietime (Sep 1, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Haha same here. I had my eye on the guitar so I youtube'd it to find reviews and there was a video of JonnyBravo saying when he bought his there was no review anywhere so he made a video review to help others, guess what Jonny, it worked haha.
> 
> Awesome job on the covers.
> 
> I love Jeff Loomis solo album, I'm defenetly buying it. I've been searching for an album like this for a while!



Rules, no. Laws, probably. Don't ever admit to stuff like this.


----------



## 70Seven (Sep 1, 2008)

zombietime said:


> Rules, no. Laws, probably. Don't ever admit to stuff like this.



Good point, edited my post


----------



## zombietime (Sep 1, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Good point, edited my post



Yah it's getting bad with the lawsuits and such. No sense in bringing negative attention your way.


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Any new pics out there?


----------



## kingkabong (Oct 6, 2008)

I posted some of these in my hello thread, here they are again. 

Love this guitar. Now that I've had a couple weeks with it and I'm used to the neck, I love it!


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics man. Btw - do some of you guys notice that the frets have a flattish top on them and that some of the tuners aren't really aligned? I setup my loomis this weekend and being a stickler for detail I noticed these things.


----------



## kingkabong (Oct 7, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Great pics man. Btw - do some of you guys notice that the frets have a flattish top on them and that some of the tuners aren't really aligned? I setup my loomis this weekend and being a stickler for detail I noticed these things.



Yeah, my frets aren't perfectly crowned and the guitar in general was pretty dirty. The shop claims it was unplayed. Anyway, I had some dirty frets and a really dirty fretboard, but it wasn't playing dirt, it was like from steel wool residue or something. 

I didn't notice any issue with the tuners. Do you mean they aren't spaced correctly on the headstock? 

It came setup pretty well, the action was a bit high. I've dropped that down and still don't have open string buzz. I do get some fret slap now that my action is so low, but it's not bad. Overall I'm really happy with it. 

I still prefer the Jackson Warrior shape of my WR1s, but tuning to drop-A on one of those just isn't as playable as it is on the Loomis. 

Here's a picture a took of the dirtiness, you can see a piece of steel wool sticking out of one of the frets.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 16, 2008)

The fretboard definatly gets dirty really fast.


----------



## axechain (Oct 16, 2008)

whaiting for mine for so fu-ing long... how is the floyd? haven`t seen a video of someone using the floyd.


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Oct 21, 2008)

The Setup on mine was immaculate. Frets were fine no issues what so ever. Just for grins...I'm good friends with the guy that designed the Jackson Warriors.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't think I added these pics here....


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Oct 23, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 29, 2008)

how can i set up my loomis fr.. what are the correct measures, is my first seven and my first floyd to i read how to change string and tunning but nothing about the action and the trust rod...


----------



## Groff (Nov 17, 2008)

Because I ordered my Loomis (non-FR) saturday!


----------



## Adil-2552 (Dec 23, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Hey guys as we have seen lately the Loomis is quickly becoming one of the most popular 7 string guitars around these parts. Hell it seems someone is getting one daily and we all love em. I figured since I was one of the first to get one around here I would organize a small cult if you will "The Loomis Brotherhood". Just post up if you want to join (a pic would be good as well)and I will add you to the list and the Brotherhood.  I will have the list in this post and update it as we go. How many Loomis' do we have out there?
> Maybe if there is good response we can get this stickied.
> Mine
> 
> ...



How are the necks on these beasts...I have small hands, and I don't want something too beefy or thick


----------



## _Guitarzan_ (Dec 26, 2008)

THE LOOMIS BROTHERHOOD 
1)yellowv 
2)B Lopez
3)Joomis
4)Codyyy
5)kmanick
6)adamgiroux
7)mjgg6
8)HaGGuS
9)Lankles
10)usagi
11)SevenDeadly
12)chaztrip
13)ohio eric
14)DarkSaga
15)crowbarfan77
16)Plaschkes
17)blackout
18)tnvol
19)tie my rope
20)EvolDerek
21)Emperoff
21)Aberak
22)Metal Ken
23)_Guitarzan_


----------



## yellowv (Dec 26, 2008)

Man I haven't updated that list in months. Many have sold theirs and many more have gotten new ones. Basically the list has become the Loomis Brotherhood user group which has 40 members.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm about to get one myself once I get my tax refund. I currently have a Hellraiser that I love. I was thinking about getting an Ibanez, but that maple neck just beckons me.


----------



## FilBack (Jan 16, 2009)

cyril v said:


> gimme a few minutes to photoshop it...
> 
> actually, what kind of green, dark, flourescent?
> 
> ...



That's a great looking guitar. If Schecter made that finish and put the pickup selector and volume knob in a better postition, I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one, but kinda iffy about the thick neck


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I'm thinking about getting one, but kinda iffy about the thick neck



The neck isn't "Thick" on it, or any other Schecter. It's just rounded instead of the flat necks Ibanez uses.

Have you ever played a Schecter, LTD, or Agile 7 string before? I'd look around and see if you can test one of those out. I personally like the "big" neck because the flat Ibanez necks cramp my hand up. After playing my Schecter for nearly 2 years, I have yet to find something that's as comfortable, and fitting to my hands.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 16, 2009)

I find the thickness and roundness of the Loomis neck it was over exaggerated. I'm an Ibanez guy and what shocked me was how wide the neck was, even for a 7 string, its wider than a RG7321 or a Universe. But even as a Ibanez user I find the Loomis very comfortable, its now my main guitar. With thicker and rounder neck it really feels like your grabbing onto something, its nice on this guitar.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

70Seven said:


> I find the thickness and roundness of the Loomis neck it was over exaggerated. I'm an Ibanez guy and what shocked me was how wide the neck was, even for a 7 string, its wider than a RG7321 or a Universe. But even as a Ibanez user I find the Loomis very comfortable, its now my main guitar. With thicker and rounder neck it really feels like your grabbing onto something, its nice on this guitar.



I'm pretty sure they have the same nut width, but I could be wrong. Can't really find any measurments.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would get a Loomis but my main concerns are the thickness of the neck and the upper fret access. I'm an Ibanez kind of guy when it comes to necks, but lets face it- the 7s that Ibanez are bringing out aren't really anything special, which is why I'm looking at this.

I looked at some pictures and the neck doesn't look _that_ thick. But I played a Schecter Demon 6 string in the shop and the neck was really uncomfortable, I had real difficulty getting around it, so I figure a 7 string Schecter is going to be unplayable for me.

I find the upper fret access and the Wizard II-7 neck very comfortable, how would I find the Loomis? I need to be able to reach at least the 22nd fret fairly easily.

EDIT: It's not so much the thickness, but the wideness of the fretboard that really bothers me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 19, 2009)

wow... and here i was thinking this was a thread for ppl who thought jeff loomis was the man... i played the loomis... solid guitar but my hands r too wimpy to handle that neck although it IS thinner than most schecter necks i've played... :-\


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Mar 21, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I would get a Loomis but my main concerns are the thickness of the neck and the upper fret access. I'm an Ibanez kind of guy when it comes to necks, but lets face it- the 7s that Ibanez are bringing out aren't really anything special, which is why I'm looking at this.
> 
> I looked at some pictures and the neck doesn't look _that_ thick. But I played a Schecter Demon 6 string in the shop and the neck was really uncomfortable, I had real difficulty getting around it, so I figure a 7 string Schecter is going to be unplayable for me.
> 
> ...



I went from an RG1527 to a Loomis. The upper fret access on the Ibanez is much better. Other than that I have had zero problems adjusting to the neck or the scale length. In fact I find the rounder profile of the Loomis allows for a more leveraged grip, making playing easier in most instances. I can also wear it a little lower because my thumb can get such a good grip on it. Nice guitar. I like it more than my 1527 FWIW.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd love to try a Loomis to see how it would compare against my Hellraiser, but none of the stores in the area seem to have one. I'll probably end up just upgrading my Hellraiser instead of going with the Loomis, but I'd really like to try one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2009)

hey i have a quick ? about the loomis... is the neck profile on that thing thinner than the hellraiser? i thought i had played a loomis (i usually play ibanezes) and the neck profile really bothered me... then i later realized that it was probably actually a hellraiser (although the store was advertising it as a loomis) did the loomis ever come w/ a rosewood board?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2009)

If it had a rosewood board it was a Hellraiser and not a Loomis.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> If it had a rosewood board it was a Hellraiser and not a Loomis.



how do the neck profiles compare? now i'm interested to try the loomis out... i feel i may have judged it unfairly...


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never played a Hellraiser. But most of the Ibanez lovers I know have no trouble with the Loomis' neck profile. It's worth trying out.


----------



## Groff (Mar 25, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> I've never played a Hellraiser. But most of the Ibanez lovers I know have no trouble with the Loomis' neck profile. It's worth trying out.



From my measurements, they're the same. I compared it to a blackjack, and my A7+ (which is from 1999) and they were the same thickness. The Loomis has the smoothest finish neck i've ever played, which makes it glide under my palm. All the regular satin necks I have still can be sticky, which is weird. But perhaps that leads to the illusion the Loomis is thinner?

I dunno... All I know is my loomis is an amazing instrument.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm... well if they're the same then i wouldn't like it any more than i liked the hellraiser... i really enjoyed the sound i got out of it but i just couldn't get down w/ that neck... and i'm kinda pissed off at that store for tryina sell hellraisers as the loomis model no matter how similar the 2 may be...


----------



## Xiphoid (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys! and thanks for this wonderful topic.

I think I'll buy my loomis next month. 
I wonder that tremolo bar is floating or mounted. I'm gonna cry if it's mounted.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 19, 2009)

Crappy photos I know. It's coming fairly soon though.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish i was part of the brotherhood


----------



## I_infect (Apr 19, 2009)

2 of 3 of my Loomis (I have another string through in storage).


----------



## Panacea224 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the FR model, it's the best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Racer_J (Jun 8, 2009)

Adding my pic to this thread as well. 

J.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to be re-joining on Wednesday. This time with the hardtail version.


----------



## 70Seven (Jun 8, 2009)

Man I love this guitar. It has to be one of the best guitar on the market today and IMO THE best 7 string on the market. The specs are amazing, the feel is amazing. the tone is amazing and the price can't be beat.

Post more Loomis! I'll post mine soon if I can, I have the FR model.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 8, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I've had mine since, what, february? Thing amazes me every time i pick it up, still. \m/



Quoting my post from last july, almost a year ago, this is how i still feel about this guitar. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 8, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Man I love this guitar. It has to be one of the best guitar on the market today and IMO THE best 7 string on the market. The specs are amazing, the feel is amazing. the tone is amazing and the price can't be beat.
> 
> Post more Loomis! I'll post mine soon if I can, I have the FR model.



Specs wise, you certainly can't beat it for the price. My first one happened to be a dud, at least fret-wise. I'm hoping that was the exception, and not the rule, since I have one coming to me Wednesday. Other than that it was amazing, and cost me about $100 less than my RG1527 (which I had to spend extra to replace pups, and the trem still wasn't as good), and $800 less than my JP7.


----------



## DoctorStoner (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had mine for over a year and a half now, still my favorite guitar that Ive ever played.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to get another 1 sometime.
I regret selling mine.


----------



## flv75 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys !
I have one of this great guitars and i love it ...Hope to solve a problem on the pick ups soon (the Emg 707 begins to whistle like a pig when I play at medium - high volume on my amp) ....
Cheers !!!!
Flavio


----------



## Fzau (Sep 12, 2009)

I got one too!!!
Still have to post a NGD on it, but I'm waiting till I can get my hands on a decent camera to make some sexy pics 
This guitar is... simply stunning..
I never thought it would feel this comfortable and sound that good! (note: I'm coming from a Squier Strat)
No matter what, I don't think I'll ever play 6ers again!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn this thread is still going. Cool.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Camaroeric, what guitar is tha---oh it's a rug


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't have one  but I want one! I can still join, right?


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are my two cents

I bought mine about two or three months ago, been neglecting my Ibby ever since:















I'm about to slap on some elixer nanoweb strings, I have these gauges at my disposal:

0.10-0.52 and 0.12 - 0.68, I think iwill go for the 0.10 to 0.52 and just add the 0.68 on top. I play in Bb tuning btw.


----------



## kane11299 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohh I Deffinitly Have One And I Put This Link Up So If You Can Find One Price Match It With This One

Amazon.com: Schecter Jeff Loomis-7 7-String Electric Guitar Vampyre Red Satin (VRS): Musical Instruments


----------



## Fzau (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm tuned to Drop Bb with mine!
Oh yeah, and I make passionate love with it every day 
Now that I think of it, I still have to post the NGD...
Will do as soon as I can take sexy pics!


----------



## kane11299 (Sep 25, 2009)

Has And Body Else Had The Problem With Theirs Coming In Chrome Hardware????


----------



## 70Seven (Sep 25, 2009)

kane11299 said:


> Has And Body Else Had The Problem With Theirs Coming In Chrome Hardware????



Problem? Mine has chrome hardware. Chrome tuners and floyd. What does that mean?

PS: You Don't Need To Capitalize Each Word In A Sentence, Just The First Word. Like this.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine has chrome hardware too, is this a random thing or does it depend it on which year it was fabricated? Nothing wrong with it, though I would prefer black, but alas.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe the first year of production, there was a lack of black chrome floyds, so while the tuners and knobs were black chrome, the nut and floyd itself were black. Now it looks like Floyd Rose has caught up with the demand, and all the hardware is black chrome.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, I thought it would be something like that.


----------



## 70Seven (Sep 25, 2009)

Just for the record, mine is a 2008 and its chrome floyd.


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine's a 2009, that is if the first two digits of the serial number indicate the year it was build.


----------



## kane11299 (Sep 25, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Problem? Mine has chrome hardware. Chrome tuners and floyd. What does that mean?
> 
> PS: You Don't Need To Capitalize Each Word In A Sentence, Just The First Word. Like this.


 Dude I Like To Capitilize My Letters I Have Been Doing It For Years. Sorry If This Offends You But Im Not In Here To Discuss My Typing Skills So If You Dont Like My Post Dont Read.

And Yeah Mine Came With Chrome I Guess I Should Have Explained That I Ordered It And It Said Black Hardware And I Recived It And There Was Chrome Hardware I Just Wondered If It Was Normal Or Some Freak Accident I Called MF And They Said That It Should Have Been Black But I Post For Advice And Not Grammer Lessons If This Is Goin To Be The Public Grammer Spanking Forum Then Ill Just Go Join Another.

There Has To Be One In Everybunch That Has To Correct Something Other Than Talk On Subject.


----------



## Aenima (Sep 25, 2009)

Cyntex said:


> Here are my two cents
> 
> I bought mine about two or three months ago, been neglecting my Ibby ever since:
> 
> ...


 
Ahh dude, now i'm not able to say i'm probably the only Loomis owner in Holland anymore xD
Untill now, I thought chances were small there would be someone else around here, with Schecter being so unknown here.
So were did you got it?.
Argh and you have the same amp as me to xD


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 8, 2009)

I ordered it from Thomann's, since you can try out it for like a month, which I did. Well actually after 2 weeks of playing I knew it was a keeper. Kinda bizarre we have the same amp as well!


----------



## BMU (Oct 10, 2009)

First post. Got my Loomis two days ago, 2008 hardtail. I also have a 2006 Universe and an RG1527.

The Loomis is a fantastic guitar for the price, loving it so far. I really wanted an EMG equipped hardtail and couldn't have asked for better. It's not as buttery smooth, effortless to play as the UV, but then again I've been playing UVs almost exclusively for about 13 years now so I'm really used to them.

I was worried about adapting to the thicker, wider neck. W.r.t thickness, the Loomis neck feels a tad chunkier but it really hasn't bothered me. The tighter string tension and bigger frets make more of a difference, but it's a very playable neck. I've got the action down to about 1.1mm at the 14th fret, nice.

As for neck width, the common wisdom that the Loomis neck is very wide seems to be wrong. Check the comparison shots below. I marked the Loomis string spacing and fret width on a piece of paper, then put that same piece of paper against the UV. At the 12th fret, the neck widths are identical and the Loomis string spacing is very slightly NARROWER than the UV, NOT WIDER. At least that's what it looks on mine.


----------



## sinsoftrings (Oct 15, 2009)

Im getting one real soon.I met jeff at his clinic in manchester as well as the vice president of schecter. Me a nd a mate did an interview for ONEMETAL.com and we got to play on a few of these baby's as well as sitting with jeff for a while after everyone else had been ushered off by security .

The conclusion- awesome guy and amazing guitar


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just did some fret polishing and a restringing of my Loomis yesterday...


----------



## crowbar1115 (Feb 7, 2010)

It took a few years but, I am now the proud owner of an 07 Loomis fr. I read tons of reviews and watched all the YouTube clips and was still shocked at how amazing this guitar is! I owned a Warr guitar for about a year and currently own a B.C. Rich USA custom 7 string virgin and the build quality on the Loomis is just as good as those super expensive handmade beauties. But, like so many things in life,there is a downside. UPS mangled my new acquisition. I ordered my Loomis used from guitar center in Houston for $699. The price was too good to be true so I requested pics and a thorough explanation of the guitar's condition. The pics showed a flawless guitar. The explanation revealed that it had just received a setup by the in house tech. I bought the guitar that second! Now the fun part...7 days later a box arrives...there is a hole the size of a quarter punched in the box and when I moved it I feel a wobbling thud inside. The Loomis was packed neck down and there was insufficient packing material inside the box. I removed the bubble wrap. Thank God it was mummified in bubblewrap (slight cannibal corpse reference ). I immediately notice a thumb print size gouge near the input Jack...then I see a long slice next to the Floyd...then I find several more dents and dings. I had to hold back tears. Long story short after 3 hours of phone calls back and forth to GC they eventually gave me a killer deal. $403.25! I paid what they paid! They broke even and I got the best guitar in my collection for the best price ever! God bless God!   first set of pics are the pics GC sent me. Second set i took.


----------



## crowbar1115 (Feb 7, 2010)

boo


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, there are some really nice grain on some of the Loomy here? Loomisis?

No good pix but I will post one that I have. Great guitar and proud to have as Jeff and Nevermore probably get more time in my player than anything else. Good medicine.  @DarkNight369 Schecter Forum owner  Don't know if it is legal in the Brotherhood but I am starting to sand to Natural tomorrow... Hell I'm not getting rid of it so why not. May stain if the grain is not up to Natural bliss.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 8, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Don't know if it is legal in the Brotherhood but I am starting to sand to Natural tomorrow... Hell I'm not getting rid of it so why not. May stain if the grain is not up to Natural bliss.



We demand pics!


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 8, 2010)

crowbar1115 said:


> boo



What the FUCK did you do???????


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got one  No pic but here's one of many videos.

*EDIT* Wow, and I just realised I've had my Loomis since September of 2007! Posted my video review of it Sept 4th 2007.


----------



## Knuxus (Feb 8, 2010)

My arrived recently


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 8, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> We demand pics!


 
will do of course  

Should not take too long since I don't have to grind thru suck azz gloss finish [if there is a "I Hate GLOSS Brotherhood" ...]

I can tell already that there any many of the LB that have much better grain on their Loomis than I do 
None the less, sanding starts tonight.

Feb 9 - sanding away ha. There is a lot more clear matte satin on there than you may think, also same with the Vampire Blood, er stain ha. Can see one very small "filled" imperfection in the body. It was where it looked like black grain before sanding. Started on the back side. When I refinish it will have a LOT less stain and satin. Will it sound better, probably not the way I play lol... Not using any chemical remover or power tools so slow going so far. Don't want to make any grove etc that needs fixed later. also the control cover routes are really thin so don't want to f' them up either. Will post some pix in a different thread when more to show...

Feb 19th - omg there is a ton of really tough dark gray primer on these haha. Back fully sanded, not much grain on mine. Working a lot of OT so slow progress. Hope to complete sanding by this Friday. Will post pics then...


----------



## crowbar1115 (Feb 8, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> What the FUCK did you do???????



What the who did I wha?


----------



## Knuxus (Feb 9, 2010)

One question, which strings gauge come from the factory, cuz this B doesnt seem like a 0.70


----------



## JeffTD (Feb 9, 2010)

Knuxus said:


> One question, which strings gauge come from the factory, cuz this B doesnt seem like a 0.70



10-46 + 56.


----------



## Knuxus (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## agriefobserved (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Feb 19, 2010)

I just placed my order for a Loomis string through! I'm so PUMPED!


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 20, 2010)

Really wanted one but they are charging £1000+ for it here and its really hard to get hold of, Same can be said for the Nergal sig LTD


----------



## Kuze512 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the look of those SD's in the Loomis. I might have to do that too, depending on how i like mine! Have any clips?


----------



## Kuze512 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks man. Actually I'm going to swap them out for Dimarzios. As for clips do you mean audio? Because I do have audio clips.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Feb 24, 2010)

Kuze512 said:


> Thanks man. Actually I'm going to swap them out for Dimarzios. As for clips do you mean audio? Because I do have audio clips.



I would love to hear them, as I just got my Loomis today. These 707's are cookin', but I'm thinking with the right stuff you might be able to change my mind!


----------



## DoctorStoner (Mar 9, 2010)

J0NNYBRAV0 said:


> *EDIT* Wow, and I just realised I've had my Loomis since September of 2007! Posted my video review of it Sept 4th 2007.



And I bought mine about a month later because of your review (and the fact that you were playing through a VK).

Kuze512, would you mind measuring those pickup rings for me? I have a warpig almost here and im just estimating on what size to make them right now...


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 11, 2010)

Working too much, sanding going really slow. That primer is like steel ha. Plus not using any chemical removers or power sanders does not speed thing up.

I DO know what I am going to do the refinish in now though. Rate I'm going I will post it in about two months haha... It should look good I hope.


----------



## supernova1969a (Mar 18, 2010)

Got mine 2weeks ago, sounds,looks, plays awesome. Ill send pic tomorrow.


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone replaced the tuners on their Loomis? The ones that come with the guitar are excellent, but I have one of the first run models - black hardware. I don't kow why Schecter sold it with a black FR trem, a chrome black knob and a set of chrome black tuners. I'm thinking of taking off the tuners and selling them, and putting on matching tuners and knobs. Only problem is most sellers only sell 6 tuners. Where can I buy just one?


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 19, 2010)

SuperSnake2012 said:


> Has anyone replaced the tuners on their Loomis? The ones that come with the guitar are excellent, but I have one of the first run models - black hardware. I don't kow why Schecter sold it with a black FR trem, a chrome black knob and a set of chrome black tuners. I'm thinking of taking off the tuners and selling them, and putting on matching tuners and knobs. Only problem is most sellers only sell 6 tuners. Where can I buy just one?



Warmoth


----------



## supernova1969a (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's mine!,....wont let me upload pic from my phone for some reason says. Uploads disabled. Crap


----------



## supernova1969a (Mar 22, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## Addie5150 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love this guitar .The only problem is if i m buying a signature series it should atleast be upto the specs that the artist himself uses.I could not get in anything beyond a 0.62 on the low B.And also that the finish is way too fragile.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 22, 2010)

Addie5150 said:


> I love this guitar .The only problem is if i m buying a signature series it should atleast be upto the specs that the artist himself uses.I could not get in anything beyond a 0.62 on the low B.And also that the finish is way too fragile.



The finish is far from fragile and you can either unwind the end of the string or drill out the tuner to get a bigger string on. Really a non issue.


----------



## DoctorStoner (May 19, 2010)

Converted to a BKP Warpig (ceramic). Looks a little funny but sounds great!

Only got the bridge since its all I use. Pots are push pull; vol is series/parallel, tone is coil tap.


----------



## Leviathus (May 19, 2010)

just got mine today, will post pics soon


----------



## supernova1969a (May 20, 2010)

Need updated brotherhood list


----------



## Soilent_Goat (May 20, 2010)

I gots mines 2 weeks ago! Loooooove it!


----------



## synapsis78 (May 20, 2010)

this is a brotherhood i want to be part of...


----------



## Thor1777 (May 28, 2010)

just picked up a Loomis signature with floyd and I am very impressed. Got it from Music Zoo and they were very good to deal with. Doesnt play quite as well as my Schecter 7 custom shop but its close and the build quality is very good, definatly on par with the CS BC Rich's I have had.


----------



## JamesM (May 29, 2010)

Mine will be hereeee... Saturday I think.


----------



## j13777 (May 29, 2010)

Add me! I just got Metal Ken's guitar!
I can post pics later.


----------



## wariomt (May 31, 2010)

heeeey, does it count if i have a schecter blackjack C7 signed by jeff loomis himself?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2010)

^ No, it does not.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 17, 2010)

camaroeric said:


> Converted to a BKP Warpig (ceramic). Looks a little funny but sounds great!
> 
> Only got the bridge since its all I use. Pots are push pull; vol is series/parallel, tone is coil tap.



Wow!!! What the hell did you do to your Loomis?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh and after a long run after starting this thing I am no longer a member. I have traded away the Loomis. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys. Ive got a loomis coming in a few days, so sign me up!


----------



## Pish (Jul 17, 2010)

Just picked one up last weekend. Solid guitar, very happy.

Please add me to the brotherhood!


----------



## srrdude (Jul 24, 2010)

i got a hellraiser 7 about two weeks ago and liked it so much i decided i wanted another with a floyd. Guess what that means!






BAM! Welcome to the brotherhood for me!


----------



## Fzau (Jul 24, 2010)

I ordered a red Bareknuckle Miracle Man for the neck position and red/black Painkiller for the bridge position of my Loomis. It should look rad combined with red or black pickup rings.


----------



## Pish (Aug 4, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I ordered a red Bareknuckle Miracle Man for the neck position and red/black Painkiller for the bridge position of my Loomis. It should look rad combined with red or black pickup rings.


----------



## Yooxa (Aug 5, 2010)

I gasing for one of those baby's.

What about the black version? what do you guys think about that one?
How will the neck play if you are used to a LTD neck? (f-250)


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 8, 2010)

For a long time I had drooled over this guitar but never made the jump to 7-string guitars and forgot all about it. I've played Jackson 6-string Dinky's all my life. Any reason this shouldn't be my "first 7-string?" 

EDIT: BTW, I plan to get the String-thru (I think it comes as string-thru too) as I dont use floyd's on my guitars anyways.


----------



## Double A (Sep 29, 2010)

I am resurrecting this thread because I am a proud and extremely happy owner.

I have posted pictars recently but I feel one is in order.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 30, 2010)

I love my Loomis. There's a video in my signature to give it a listen! 

EDIT:






All I got.  Only looks lefty cause-a Photobooth.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 30, 2010)

Codyyy said:


>



Sweet, the T.O.M version one


----------



## masterdebradwic (Jan 30, 2011)

How are the necks on them? Considering getting one because I like the features, but I can't find a store around here with them in stock lol. Are we talking chunky or my Ibanez oriented?


----------



## Double A (Jan 30, 2011)

masterdebradwic said:


> How are the necks on them? Considering getting one because I like the features, but I can't find a store around here with them in stock lol. Are we talking chunky or my Ibanez oriented?


In between the usual Schecter necks and Ibanez really. I really like the neck on it.


----------



## Leper (Jan 31, 2011)

One more LOOMIS user here


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 31, 2011)

Loomis user here too! ^^


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 31, 2011)

yellowv said:


> The finish is far from fragile and you can either unwind the end of the string or drill out the tuner to get a bigger string on. Really a non issue.


 
The finish on my 2008-made Loomis SUCKS, it kept bubbling up and chipping off. The finish on my 2010 is perfect though, and much more durable. I started refinishing the 2008 a few months ago but got lazy so its just sitting.


----------



## The Honorable (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have problems with their Loomis FR factory setup? Not necessarily BIG problems but mine came with way too light of a string gauge and setup in B standard. I mean come on, Loomis signature and it doesn't even come in the tuning he uses? I get fret buzz while playing in various places on the neck. Also the washers on my high E and high B strings tuning pegs are loose and rattle like crazy. I love this guitar so much since getting it for xmas but I'm very unimpressed with the quality check coming out of the Schecter factory.


----------



## Yooxa (Feb 9, 2011)

What is a good case for those babies?


----------



## five_magics (Feb 9, 2011)

The Honorable said:


> Anyone have problems with their Loomis FR factory setup? Not necessarily BIG problems but mine came with way too light of a string gauge and setup in B standard. I mean come on, Loomis signature and it doesn't even come in the tuning he uses? I get fret buzz while playing in various places on the neck. Also the washers on my high E and high B strings tuning pegs are loose and rattle like crazy. I love this guitar so much since getting it for xmas but I'm very unimpressed with the quality check coming out of the Schecter factory.




Just have it set up. 
Mine also came with minor finish flaws, like a small ding on the side.. I've seen also another new model with two small dings on the body. Wouldn't happen on a MIJ ESP guitar.
I guess they produce thousands and stack them one on top of the other in the factory..
Anyways the playability and sound of the Loomis is incredible, after all Jeff uses these Korean guitars...


----------



## Grimriffer (Feb 10, 2011)

I have broken my Ibanez. Must buy new 7. Considering a Loomis.


----------



## xclozedx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love my Loomis, my only beef with it is the lower horn gets in my way big time!!!!!!! Great guitar tho, not often you find something that can play brutal metal and jazz and sound good!


----------



## Philmorris (Mar 9, 2011)

Where are new loomis being made? Korea or indonesia? tnx


----------



## jerome snail (Mar 9, 2011)

I just saw the beast yesterday at the Nevermore gig in Luxembourg. It is SEXY 
(and Loomis rocks )


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have one too... I'll post pics when I get home... anyone else have problems with the hardware (especially the vol knob) tarnishing? Maybe its just my greasy hands... 

I bought mine before I even knew who Nevermore was lol... so I downloaded them and I hated their music... I wanted to remove the name... but, now I love them so I'm 100% happy with it!

I was considering a fixed one in black as well since I love it so much.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 9, 2011)

What pickups are people putting in these? I'm not happy with the stock ones... too muddy, noisy, and NO dynamics (I'm using an Engl Fireball 100). Alright... let me be more realistic... what kinds of *BKP* are you putting in it?


----------



## Legion (May 2, 2011)

Can these things do some nice edge-of-breakup blues tones?
Just asking.


----------



## Shabadoo (May 11, 2011)

Count me as a part of the group as well


----------



## failshredder (May 11, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> What pickups are people putting in these? I'm not happy with the stock ones... too muddy, noisy, and NO dynamics (I'm using an Engl Fireball 100). Alright... let me be more realistic... what kinds of *BKP* are you putting in it?



Try the 18v mod. I used to have one of these, got it used with the 18v mod already installed. Best clean tones I've ever heard.


----------



## theicon2125 (May 24, 2011)

Mine is on its way here, will post pics when it arrives. On a side note, has anyone put Schaller strap locks on their Loomis? I want to, but I dont know if they have a history of problems like some guitars do with Schallers.


----------



## theicon2125 (May 26, 2011)

After a long 6 day wait mine is finally here


----------



## TheHardwareChap (May 27, 2011)

Got mine a couple of months ago. kinda wanna go back to 6-strings so considering trading this for something else. If anyone has anything lemme know.

Anyways, here are the pics. Amazing guitar 

https://picasaweb.google.com/rohanranjan/SchecterLoomis?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_R4-Cl0ZWmzQE#


----------



## tjrlogan (May 29, 2011)

Hi folks...I'm new to the forum (been browsing for a few months but just offically joined).

I bought a used Loomis about a month ago and love it. Excellent quality and even better sound. I'll post pics a bit later when I get home from work.


----------



## tjrlogan (May 30, 2011)

Few pics, as promised


----------



## theicon2125 (Jun 13, 2011)

i am considering putting in a 81-7 in the bridge of mine, cause i have heard it gives a better tone for deathcore. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, once I started, I couldn't really stop ha. Had my new Strictly 7 Custom Shop seven string to play so I thought, mmm, I kinda always wanted a blue guitar hehe. Saving like crazy for the new Axe-Fx II and the FAS MFC-101 MIDI controller, plus have to buy a power amp etc so can't buy a new guitar now.

The "Vampie Blood" comes off real easy. I don't know what Schecter's contractor uses for the primer but that stuff is like steel! I didn't want to use any chemicals to remove the original finish because I have a big parrot in the house and they are sensitive to things like that. So sand and sand till my arms were falling off. It took a long time with my work schedule and other items needing time and attention.

Used water based dye for the colors, added a little bit of "Super Fine Glitter" to the dye so it kind of throws off a little color and sparkle under lights. French Polished with Shellac and a coat of BRIWAX over that. Still have a lot of detail and polishing to do but I just could not stand having it sitting apart another day. 

The back was not the greatest grain to work with but I'm ok with it. I can not tell you how much more resonant the guitar is with that primer coat sanded off. There was a lot if it and it is so stiff and thick it makes a huge difference in how the guitar rings out now. It really has come alive tonally. Totally worth the time and effort imho.

When it comes time to re-fret I am probably going to remove the stock inlaid maple board and install a Ebony or Bloodwood or ? fret board with 12th and 24th inlays only. May lightly scallop some or all of the board or at least go with taller frets. Changing the pick-ups to passive within the next couple months and redoing the wiring and controls.

I learned a lot and will do better on the next project. Beats staring at the T.V. haha...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG PARROT LOOMIS


----------



## theicon2125 (Jun 18, 2011)

that is one metal looking parrot. also, nice antlers in the background, nice and tall with a wide spread.


----------



## aleXander (Jun 18, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> i am considering putting in a 81-7 in the bridge of mine, cause i have heard it gives a better tone for deathcore. can anyone confirm this?



I hate the 81-7... doesnt have enough bite as the 707 does for me... but then again the choice is really up to you whether or not it has the tone for deathcore.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 18, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> that is one metal looking parrot. also, nice antlers in the background, nice and tall with a wide spread.



The parrots name is "Ozzie". Yes, named after thee Ozzy ha, but not by me. I got him 15 years ago as part of a real estate deal [long story] with a rockin' single mom.

His favorite bands are _Necrophagist and Cypress Hill or anything with female vocals [he's such a player lol.]_


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2011)

That Loomis looks sick.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't even notice the parrot, I was like 'What the? I guess the Loomis KINDA looks like a parrot.  '

Aside from the back issues, that's a wicked looking Loomis, it's a really nice shade of blue too.


----------



## zappafile (Jun 22, 2011)

*Had my Loomis 7 Non Trem about a week. Sooooo good. First 7 and been loving it. Def a real nice machine. Landed it for less than half the price they sell for locally too so thats always good. Bam! 
*


----------



## yellowv (Jun 22, 2011)

HaloHat said:


> Well, once I started, I couldn't really stop ha. Had my new Strictly 7 Custom Shop seven string to play so I thought, mmm, I kinda always wanted a blue guitar hehe. Saving like crazy for the new Axe-Fx II and the FAS MFC-101 MIDI controller, plus have to buy a power amp etc so can't buy a new guitar now.
> 
> The "Vampie Blood" comes off real easy. I don't know what Schecter's contractor uses for the primer but that stuff is like steel! I didn't want to use any chemicals to remove the original finish because I have a big parrot in the house and they are sensitive to things like that. So sand and sand till my arms were falling off. It took a long time with my work schedule and other items needing time and attention.
> 
> ...



The parrot is like WTF did you do to your Loomis.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 22, 2011)

A blue Loomis? this is madness. looks great.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 23, 2011)

Got mine last Tuesday and haven't set it down much since. Its my first seven, played it in a store fell in love with it and the transition from 6 -7 on this guitar was almost not even noticed it felt right like all of the pieces to the puzzle were coming together in the world.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 23, 2011)

I demand better pics of that blue Loomis! I love it!


----------



## bklixuz (Jul 7, 2011)

hi bros!
I just got my loomis yesterday. A bit discourage at first the neck was too thick and factory settings was a disaster for me!
so, I changed the strings to super slinkys, set the guitar to my preference and BAM! plays like pink titties!
this thing roars on my jsx... im quite surprised on the emg's as well..
so here's my loomis:






can i join the loomis brotherhood?


----------



## jon66 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im going to test one tomorrow from a guy locally (private sale)... If all goes well, I may be joining the brotherhood too... lol wish me luck


----------



## Panacea224 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought my loomis in june of 2009, still love it. It has the feel of guitars that cost twice as much. I would like to join the loomis brotherhood.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 10, 2011)

That Parrot Loomis could have been done so much better but it's still cool


----------



## bklixuz (Jul 12, 2011)

Panacea224 said:


> It has the feel of guitars that cost twice as much.



right on brother!
i think im obsessed on this guitar. after having been using ibanez guitars for years this is my first time on a schecter (fat neck). after giving it a week, having set it up to my preferences the neck thickness did not matter at all and im loving the 707's! my first time on an OFR and I was very suprised! I did not had a hard time tuning unlike on ibanez trems edge, edge pro's, zr,s, etc... the OFR is like tuning in a fix bridge lol!
im definitely inlove with the loomis!


----------



## joshua-babbitt (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a Loomis NT in satin black...soon to put in some Blackouts I think. Pics below..enjoy!


























Can you include me in the lovely brotherhood to which I am very deserving?

Can I get some thoughts on best swap for the 707's in this thing? I'm sure you guys have pleanty of good ideas. Kinda thinking the Duncan's will be the best option. 

Also, how easy is it to do the 18v mod on this guitar? Was gonna try that option before going the Blackout route. Is there enough space to make it work and is it a good option instead of swapping for the Duncan's? I don't mind the 707's much and I think the neck position does pretty decent, but the bridge pup could use a little clarity and brighter punch. I was pondering a complete set swap or just the bridge position.

Anyhow, I love the Loomis and would actually like to eventually find someone who could strip this guitar down to the original wood finish and tung oil the thing! That would be a beaut! Then have all black or all gold hardware installed. Anybody here good with wood, lol? 

Thanks!
-Josh


----------



## renzoip (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys!

I'm looking to become a part of the brotherhood in the near future, my question is: I see some loomis having chrome hardware, while others have black hardware, is what is the reason for that? Is it that the new models come with black hardware, or viceversa? Either way they both look sweet!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 22, 2011)

They use whatevers available and ran out of black hardware a few times.


----------



## e7lek (Sep 5, 2011)

i was planning to buy this guitar next weel and iv just been reviews of the loomis on ultimate guitar reviews and some people are saying "the floyd rose on this guitar sucks, save your money and buy the fixed bridge" is this true? whats wrong with it if it is?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2011)

People on Ultimate Guitar are by far absolute fucking retards or newbies.

The floyd on the Loomis is an OFR, which is about as good as it gets. Seriously, don't even bother reading UG.

Someone asks how to lower their action and 80% of the answers will be, "LAWL TRUSS RAWDZZZ ADJUSTMENT TIME!!!!".


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 5, 2011)

This could possibly be my next guitar but I have a few hang ups that need to be cleared up, maybe you guys can help:

1.) The Agile 727 has popped up and now I'm choosing between that and the Loomis.
2.) Lots of people have told me to wait for the new Loomis to come out and I really dont want to wait that long, apprently around NAMM time
3.) I'd like my Loomis in white, can this be done...

Thanks!


----------



## e7lek (Sep 6, 2011)

keep in mind that the new loomis thats coming out is going to be very different than this one, so if you like this one... get it... its not about which one came latest.

Honeslty i love the way it looks.


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I love the Loomis the way it is now, won't the price of this one go down, once the new one comes out? I think I'll wait till the new one comes out to get the old one, I'm a sucker for saving money, especially since I'm gonna change out the PUs.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 6, 2011)

animalwithin said:


> 3.) I'd like my Loomis in white, can this be done...
> 
> Thanks!


 

~Bam... (ebony and SDs instead of maple and EMGs, though)


----------



## e7lek (Sep 6, 2011)

guys i just purchased the loomis in Black, should i call tomorow and change it to the red one? ... i chose black cuz i already have a gibson SG in the same red lol... let me know tonight!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, what colour do you like more?


----------



## e7lek (Sep 6, 2011)

no idea lol, theyre both awesome i just think that since that the inlays are black it would be awesome to have the body in black aswell, plus not alot of people have the black one  as you can see here there are 15 pages of forum massacre but only one person uploaded his black loomis


----------



## murakami (Sep 6, 2011)

e7lek said:


> no idea lol, theyre both awesome i just think that since that the inlays are black it would be awesome to have the body in black aswell, plus not alot of people have the black one  as you can see here there are 15 pages of forum massacre but only one person uploaded his black loomis


 
dude, just because you're getting the black one, wont make it anymore unique 

just get the color you like. look at some pics. i'll assume you're younger than me because i used to think that way before as well. trust me, it's an awesome guitar, and thats all that matters.


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone put any passive pickups in their loomis?


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 6, 2011)

animalwithin said:


> Anyone put any passive pickups in their loomis?



Bought a DiMarzio D-Sonic from another forum member here for my Loomis. Going to put something passive in the neck too - Carvin?, DiMarzio Liquifier?, trying to get Shur to sell me a neck 7 string passive but never returns my emails and I don't see them on their website anywhere for sale. 

Not a big priority right now as I am in the middle of buying a house. Probably have it passive by end of the year.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 6, 2011)

Debating getting a Loomis. I've checked out this thread, but can anyone
give me some major points and win me over completely?

I'm looking at the black one with the FR.
I plan on getting a tremel-no and changing the pickups
so other than that let me know some facts!


----------



## animalwithin (Sep 6, 2011)

> I'm looking at the black one with the FR.
> I plan on getting a tremel-no and changing the pickups
> so other than that let me know some facts!


 
Same here man, want a black one with an FR, will probably change the PU's with a Dimarzio Blaze and Evo or something else but I'm torn between the Loomis and the Agile 727.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 6, 2011)

HaloHat said:


> Well, once I started, I couldn't really stop ha. Had my new Strictly 7 Custom Shop seven string to play so I thought, mmm, I kinda always wanted a blue guitar hehe. Saving like crazy for the new Axe-Fx II and the FAS MFC-101 MIDI controller, plus have to buy a power amp etc so can't buy a new guitar now.
> 
> The "Vampie Blood" comes off real easy. I don't know what Schecter's contractor uses for the primer but that stuff is like steel! I didn't want to use any chemicals to remove the original finish because I have a big parrot in the house and they are sensitive to things like that. So sand and sand till my arms were falling off. It took a long time with my work schedule and other items needing time and attention.
> 
> ...



whats your address? and can you post a very large, detailed picture of your house key? why am i asking? oh no reason. no reason at all. . . . . . . . .


----------



## McKay (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm getting my neck reprofiled and I'll be building some custom housing for some passives. If all goes to plan it'll rekindle my love for the guitar.


----------



## JosephEMG (Jul 3, 2013)

Reviving the thread...will do a photoshoot tomorrow of my Loomis NT Black!


----------



## JosephEMG (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's my Loomis NT Satin Black!


















And my other guitars decided to join also


----------



## yellowv (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow this thread still lives. I may just have to pick up another Loomis one of these days. They are kick ass guitars.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 5, 2013)

bklixuz said:


> hi bros!
> I just got my loomis yesterday. A bit discourage at first the neck was too thick and factory settings was a disaster for me!
> so, I changed the strings to super slinkys, set the guitar to my preference and BAM! plays like pink titties!
> this thing roars on my jsx... im quite surprised on the emg's as well..
> ...



Nice Loomis! Love your sofa!  Goes well with the Loomis. hope to get a Loomis someday.


----------



## stathis169 (May 13, 2014)

i paint it satin white ,, unique i think,, enjoy


----------



## HaloHat (May 15, 2014)

stathis169 said:


> i paint it satin white ,, unique i think,, enjoy



Awesome job! Looks sweet!

Did you remove the old stain and primer or paint over it?

Either way, it came out looking cool


----------



## stathis169 (May 15, 2014)

yes i sanded hard,, i saw wood but not totaly,, the primer it had is hard as hell... 2 weeks i sanded,, i cant play it now ,, i need treatment at my hands.. hehhee... its very smooth with no flaws at all... i love it ,, thanx man ... something dif,, why not....


----------



## iboer (Jun 2, 2016)

stathis169 said:


> yes i sanded hard,, i saw wood but not totaly,, the primer it had is hard as hell... 2 weeks i sanded,, i cant play it now ,, i need treatment at my hands.. hehhee... its very smooth with no flaws at all... i love it ,, thanx man ... something dif,, why not....



Woaaa...Cool man!!, its like romeo in the loomis mode 
by the way, did you change the position between vol and the toggle? because i can see it a little bit different comparing to the original. i mean not only swaping the position right?


----------



## LeffJoomis (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's mine. Jeff is the main reason I started playing 7 string guitars


----------



## Mangle (Jun 3, 2016)

I've got the V with a Floyd. I'll try to post a pic soon.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 17, 2016)

This thread just won't die. Lol


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm wondering how many of the guys from 2008 still own one...


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 18, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> I'm wondering how many of the guys from 2008 still own one...



HaloHat = guy from 2006 Loomis. Still have it thought it is now a Franken Loomis. It is my short scale 7 string 

Refinish sanded down to raw wood, water based dye trans blue with ultra fine glitter on front, orange with ultra fine glitter on back. French polished shell lac finish waxed with BriWax. Ugly as hell but I love it and don't see ever selling it.

Carvin A70 Active pickups with module so it now has a tone control. Ah the good lo' days of being a Carvin fanboy when they would build ya a customer provided exotic woods seven string for under 3k. Way under in some cases lol.

Plays and sounds good enough for me. Long live the Loomis Brotherhood  [sisterhood members welcome i'm sure] 

Holy Shirt! My first post was in 2011 on this thread lol. pages 12 and 14 haha.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jul 22, 2016)

New Loomis track!!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-uploademail&v=J8RxBhuD76Y


----------



## Orionsbelt456 (Jul 24, 2016)

Heres my modded loomis limited


----------



## yellowv (Jul 24, 2016)

The Loomis didn't exist in 2006.


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 24, 2016)

yellowv said:


> The Loomis didn't exist in 2006.



Paid in advance Feb. 2006
Received April 2006
DrumCityGuitarLand, which was the only place you could buy it for about the first several months.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 24, 2016)

Mine was from the first run and I received it in Aug of 07. I do remember Drum City Guitarland getting them early and maybe even prototypes, but I still think your a year off in your timeline.


----------



## HaloHat (Jul 24, 2016)

yellowv said:


> Mine was from the first run and I received it in Aug of 07. I do remember Drum City Guitarland getting them early and maybe even prototypes, but I still think your a year off in your timeline.



I know what house I was living in at the time and you may be correct. Could have
been 2007. For sure was a very early one. Had to warranty the first one due to the strings falling off the fretboard edge. Excellent customer service from Schecter and DCGL. Probably was 2007 more I think of it... Im probably thinking of the 30th anniversary S1 I bought in 2006


----------



## mrdm53 (Jul 24, 2016)

My Loomis, Bought it just before Schecter released Cygnus model


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 28, 2016)

Reverend Chug said:


> New Loomis track!!!




Man I love Jeff's picking technique. Looks so 'in-control'. Mine doesn't look nearly as cool 

How do guys pick with their fingers folded in like that? Every time I've tried, I end up tearing the .... out of my fingers.


----------



## rami80 (Nov 4, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Man I love Jeff's picking technique. Looks so 'in-control'. Mine doesn't look nearly as cool
> 
> How do guys pick with their fingers folded in like that? Every time I've tried, I end up tearing the .... out of my fingers.



I pick like that sometimes when I tense up. You can notice that Jeff bends his first knuckle in more than one usually would it also causes the thumb joint to bulge out. Don't pick like that, it hurts


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 10, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> I'm wondering how many of the guys from 2008 still own one...


I got my Loomis in late 2008. It has been my main 7-stringer ever since.
Besides a 12volt mod it's completely stock. I love it. It's just an awesome guitar 

I was fooling around with my DSLR recently and snapped this picture of my Loomis (social media has compressed the image a lot. The original looks a lot better. I think this Instagram version is sharper? https://www.instagram.com/p/BKwXBC2DF0t/)


----------



## Orionsbelt456 (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's my modded Loomis limited


----------



## Estilo (Aug 28, 2022)

Necro bump! Here's my modded Loomis 7-NT. Posted a thread about it.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 31, 2022)

And here's my Mk2 Loomis, the JL-7 NT that I've since sold.


----------



## mrdm53 (Sep 5, 2022)

Mine Mk2. Kinda torn between selling this or not, since his Jackson sig is too expensive to afford


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 6, 2022)

Here's a recent pic of my Loomis. I've had it since late 2008 so it has gotten some nice patina from playing (which you totally can't see in this shitty pic). Still a workhorse, but in no way a perfect guitar. Will not part ways with it though. I have a new Schecter incoming which I'm sure will be my new main axe.


----------

